# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] rinstallation Office 2007

## lebosco

Bonjour  tous, je n'ai qu'une question : peut-on installer office 2007 famille tudiant sur un win 7 en 2018, je dispose du cd d'installation.
Merci pour la ou les rponses.
lebosco

----------


## kiki29

Salut,  priori oui, perso ma version d'Office 2007 Entreprise est passe d'XP  W8.1 puis maintenant W10 sans accrocs. A moins que le dcompte du nb d'installations autorisees ne soit atteint. Attention tout de mme aux pbs de cohabitation si tu as plusieurs versions d'Office installes sur la mme partition : pour Excel aucun pbs mais avec Woard .....

----------

